# swamp men bet "sauce picante"



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching the gator trapping show the other night, Troy bet the Texas guys a meal featuring sauce picante. Any recipies out there? Must be good stuff.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Paul Prudhommes Louisiana Kitchen cookbook and it is really good but you better like hot. Google it up


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/chicken-sauce-piquante-recipe/index.html


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Been looking for this recipe for a while! Thanks!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

my favorite meal is some squirrel sauce piquante! my nose is already watering and i'm already drooling thinking about it!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

jdot7749 said:


> I use Paul Prudhommes Louisiana Kitchen cookbook and it is really good but you better like hot. Google it up


You got you a good book , I learned it all out of that book we call it the bible !


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Alligator sauce piquant*

*Ingredients:*
3 pounds alligator, cut into 1-inch cubes
1 and 1/2 cups vegetable oil
1 and 1/2 cups flour
2 cups diced onions
2 cups diced celery
1 cup diced bell peppers
1/4 cup minced garlic
2 (10-ounce) cans ROTEL tomatoes
3 quarts water or beef stock (see recipe)
salt and cracked black pepper to taste
granulated garlic to taste
Louisiana hot sauce to taste
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1/2 cup sliced green onions
*Method: *
In a heavy-bottomed pot(i use cast iron), heat vegetable oil over medium-high heat. Whisk in flour, stirring constantly until a dark brown roux is achieved (use your standard roux recipe or can cheat and use carys) Add alligator and saute 10 minutes or until well browned. Stir in onions, celery, bell peppers and minced garlic and saute 3-5 minutes or until vegetables are wilted. Stir in tomatoes and water or stock. Blend well then season to taste with salt, pepper, granulated garlic and hot sauce. Bring mixture to a rolling boil then reduce heat to medium. Simmer 2 hours or until meat is tender, adding water to retain volume if necessary. Add parsley and green onions and adjust seasonings to taste using salt, pepper and granulated garlic. Serve hot over steamed white rice.

:brew2:


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jaydeaux's recipe*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=395748&highlight=Jaydeaux

C'est Bon ! This is it


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

definately gonna try this out


----------

